# DIY Grooming table?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I really really would like to have a grooming table and I can't find any locally... the only places that sell them online charge double to ship it... Any way I can make a DIY grooming table? I don't necessarily need one that goes up and down, I could make a ramp for Joey to get on it as well. 

Also what could I use as a tub? Lol! Im looking online at tubs and they are pretty pricey... but then again I usually take Joey once a month to pet smart for bath and a blow dry and it costs $35 so that every month.. it could add up! Id love to start doing it at home.. tips and tricks?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought my grooming table from Pet Edge when they had a free shipping sale. You have to be careful with their promotional wording. It stated no excess fees for large items so I was safe from an astronomicl fee! I think someone on the forum (Riley's Dad??) made a grooming table for his wife.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I know a lot of people on the forum have this tub and really like it. There was a thread a while back about tubs and this is the one most preferred. Not sure if that is a good price though.

Buy.com - Booster Bath Dog Grooming Tub - Large

I made my own grooming table out of one of those lifetime tables that you buy at sam's club. I purchased an arm from pet edge and a non slip mat. I haven't built or bought stairs to it and so far I just lift the dog onto it. I am now getting too old to continue lifting them so I may be looking for a step solution myself. I will get a photo of mine and post later if you are interested.


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I have two sawhorses with a plywood board across them. I have a thin rubber mat over the plywood. I spent the money on a Tableworks grooming arm because they have a lifetime guarantee. Remember to get a quick release ring for your dog's noose! You can use a chair for the dog to hop up or down on to get on the table. It was a cheap "grooming" table since I wanted to spend more of my budget on scissors, thinning shears, strippers, dryer, etc.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Also, if there is a conformation show in your area, you can probably find a grooming table from one of the vendors without having to pay shipping. That's how I got mine.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Pet Shower Sprayer by Rinse Ace.*

The Pet Shower Sprayer by Rinse Ace has been a lifesaver for me. You just plug it into your regular shower head. It makes me feel as though I have my own grooming salon at home. I use teethers to keep Mercy in place in my regular bathtub in the guest bathroom while I bathe her. I think grooming at the groomers is a waste of money. As hard as it is, I try to do everything myself.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I want to do everything myself which is why I'm looking for a grooming table.. I can't bath Joey in the tub as he isn't allowed upstairs and there is no tub downstairs. When we move I'll just be bathing him in my shower and then outside on a grooming table but until then I was just trying to feel out what others do.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyway, Thank you to those who commented! I found one in the GTA (where I used to live) but she won't hold it for me until July when Im down visiting... hopefully it hasn't sold so I can get it!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Good luck!! If you do make one yourself I'd love to hear all about it!


----------



## Golden&Yorkie (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm looking into the Booster Bath. Today I bathed Skipper in the bathtub and it will probably be the last time. It was back breaking.


----------

